# pruevas con el gate driver IR2184



## homer32 (Jul 29, 2011)

tengo varias preguntas a ver si alguin me puede ayudar a responderlas? 

estoy realizando prueubas con el Gate Driver IR2184 y tengo lo siguiente: 

inyecto una señal en la entrada IN en forma de onda cuadrada de 0 a 5V 
SD entrada que sirve para habilitar las salidas HO y LO que van a los Mosfets, funciona correctamente igual que dice el datasheet. 
la salida LO que va hacia el Mosfet inferior, los valores que tengo es una onda cuadrada de 0 a 12V. Hasta aqui parece todo correcto, pero la sorpresa es que en la salida HO la onda tiene unos valores de 25V que van a la gate del Mosfet. 
Bien como puede ser que tenga estos 25V? la onda en su parte superior no es bien recta, al principio da 25V i al final de la parte alta unos 22V. 
Tampoco puedo comprovar que la senyal LO y HO vayan desfasadas ya que solo tengo una sonda de osciloscopio. 

Alguien sabe que puede pasar? adjunto el esquema del montage.


----------



## electroconico (Jul 29, 2011)

¿Qué voltaje tienes en el mosfet de la parte alta ? 
---------Los 18v que se ve en el diagrama u otro valor ?

Estas midiendo Voltaje gate de la parte alta desde gnd ?? o desde el Vs ??

--- Debe ser desde Vs que es el retorno de la parte alta


----------



## homer32 (Ago 1, 2011)

gracias electornico, si el mosfet de la parte alta hay 18V i el problema es que media del gate a masa.
tal como tu ahas dicho he medido entre gate y Vs y salen los 12 V perfectos.


----------

